# Losers this weekend, I have win photos from the last show!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So, yeah, we were big losers this weekend in Hot Springs, Arkansas, but I got my win photos from the West Central Oklahoma Kennel Club show in Elk City this last month. There were 13 GSDS entered, 11 showed. 

Here is Sage, winning her first points towards her championship (2 points):








]



And Carly, (the next day) going Winners, Best of Winners, and then finally Best of Breed.  She was about half-naked at this show.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats on your wins. Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

Amazing dog. Congrates on the win!

Better luck on the lose. You'll get it next time.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats! They look like "winners" to me!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! they ARE winners at my house, lol!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They are beauties!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous girls !!!


----------

